# 6months old!!!



## zombielover3617 (Oct 16, 2015)

My little Potato Nugget turned 6 months old today!!! I'm proud to have been her human mama for so long. Now only 6 more months till shes a year old. *sobing*


----------



## Dumble (Feb 22, 2016)

Happy 6 month Birthday Penelope!!!!


----------



## Petlover500 (Feb 29, 2016)

beautiful hedgie!! Happy half birthday Penelope!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy six months precious!!! Pictures!!!


----------



## candicegarcia (Mar 23, 2016)

Nice Pictures. Congrats!!


----------

